# Our small herd finally arrived



## SarahSand1 (Oct 31, 2012)

Our wee (small) Herd of Scottish Highland cattle finally arrived.  About time too as the grass was starting to get to be a problem.  Two steers and three cows.  There was to be a bull also but he chose not to come just would not get into the cattle transport.  Oh well :/  its the transporters problem he has to sort that out and make a special trip    
The black calf we are still trying to work out what he is, the mother is a Scotish Highland and we have no idea who the pappy is.   Poor blighters, no sooner they arrived it was head down and rump up_ Chomp Chomp_...I could not beleive that the property just some 20 km away having 27 acres ran out of feed for them.  Oh well, they have enough on our property for six months at least then its back to where they came from.

Strange with all the rain we had over winter and spring numerous property owners are complaining that the grass is not growing as quck as it should.  Heh, at our property in two months we have had to mow three times around the house.  Our sheepies and the cattle are getting along very well together.  Who says that you cannot run sheep with cattle.

Our grass cannot stop growing then again we rotate the stock, goats one year, sheep and cattle the next but definitly no horses.  


 to ya all  

Sarah


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 31, 2012)

Morning Sarah,

Love the picture, wish it was larger! 
Just checked your weather, we are the same (North Carolina) here except for night temps here are at or below freezing. Everything is looking quite barren here! The green is looking more brown everyday, feeding a lot more hay now. Trees are losing their leaves so not much browse for the goats!
So you won't be keeping any of these guys huh?


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Oct 31, 2012)

Coongrats and Enjoy!  They look great and so does your pasture!


----------



## Cricket (Oct 31, 2012)

It will be entertaining watching them adjust to their new home--if they ever pick their heads up!  Good luck to you!


----------



## Queen Mum (Oct 31, 2012)

Wow,  they look great and happy out there!   Your pasture looks very thick and green.   So you had a good rainy winter?   That is wonderful for the grass.   The cattle should be happy for quite a while then.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Oct 31, 2012)

OOOH I love this breed! Please post a ton of photos!


----------



## Royd Wood (Nov 1, 2012)

Great choice


----------



## Southdown (Aug 16, 2014)

SarahSand1 said:


> Our wee (small) Herd of Scottish Highland cattle finally arrived.  About time too as the grass was starting to get to be a problem.  Two steers and three cows.  There was to be a bull also but he chose not to come just would not get into the cattle transport.  Oh well :/  its the transporters problem he has to sort that out and make a special trip
> The black calf we are still trying to work out what he is, the mother is a Scotish Highland and we have no idea who the pappy is.   Poor blighters, no sooner they arrived it was head down and rump up_ Chomp Chomp_...I could not beleive that the property just some 20 km away having 27 acres ran out of feed for them.  Oh well, they have enough on our property for six months at least then its back to where they came from.
> 
> Strange with all the rain we had over winter and spring numerous property owners are complaining that the grass is not growing as quck as it should.  Heh, at our property in two months we have had to mow three times around the house.  Our sheepies and the cattle are getting along very well together.  Who says that you cannot run sheep with cattle.
> ...


Do you think the Scottish Highlands would get along okay with babydoll sheep?  Are their horns a problem?  Would they ram at you or other animals with them?  Can they be penned together in the barn?


----------

